# Learn How To Do Perforated Cuts On Roland VersaCAMM



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video released by Steven Jackson, sales and education representative, Imprintables Graphics, shows how to do perforated cuts using Coreldraw, a Roland VersaCAMM, and VersaWorks. 

Offering stickers and decals with a perforated cut presents a more attractive, finished piece. A perforated cut not only goes through the sticker material but also the backing. 

A perforated decal can be made with its own hang tag that allows you to print UPC, barcode, or other info on it and hang it on a display bar for sale in a retail store. Jackson shows examples of both at the start of the video. 

In this 16-minute tutorial, Jackson shows how to set up a new palette to create a perforated cut color, which is needed to import into VersaWorks. He also demonstrates how to set up a perforated cut contour line in palette manager. The graphic is imported into VersaWorks and Jackson shows step by step how to set up the job for outputting to the printer. 

This free video can be viewed at [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7_PSSOSLos&feature=youtu.be[/url]. Or go to www.myversacamm.com[/media] and che...m[/email]; or visit [url]www.imprintables.com.


----------

